# Shotokan experiment!



## fightingpower (May 7, 2009)

I am going to start Shotokan as I have been encouraged by the efforts of Lyoto 'the  is a class near me.  I am a Dan grade Judoka and want to start striking.  Have done kickboxing but it didn't have that Martial feel i wanted.  I will also enjoy keeping it japanese in relation to my Judo which i love and find very effective in all walks of life.  

I will keep a blog here of my progress each lesson.  i think this will be an interesting experiment to see what all you Shotokan and other stylists think.  

I start next tuesday lets see what happens.

ha


----------



## Grenadier (May 7, 2009)

Good luck with your training.  You'll certainly have an advantage starting out.  Give your yudansha status as a Judoka, you already have an excellent understanding of balance, and have a leg up on the conditioning.  

Just be sure not to go too fast, too soon.  Even if someone were in fantastic Judo condition, Karate uses a different set of muscles, and in different ways.  Don't try to push yourself too far beyond what you can realistically handle. 

Why not use the blogging feature that comes with your Martialtalk.com membership?


----------



## twendkata71 (May 7, 2009)

*Shotokan karate do will be a nice fit with your Judo training. Good luck. Welcome to the world of karate do.*


----------



## fightingpower (May 7, 2009)

Thanks guys I am looking forward to it. Especially as I was messing around with a white brlt Judo friend today in the office and I did a throw that went horribly wrong which ended up with my face in the edge of an ironing board.  Yes down casualty.  Great fum x-ray and all.  Well we learn from these things.  I hope!


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jun 6, 2009)

Best wishes to you, Fightingpower!

Keep us posted!

Daniel


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Wey (Jun 12, 2009)

Wait, so theres no physical contact in Shotokan?


----------

